# Harveys Lake, PA - 2004 Chevy Silverado 2500HD Turnkey Plow Truck, Low Miles in PA



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

2004 Chevy Silverado 2500HD, LS, 6.0 Liter, 62,500 original miles. Trailer brake controller, back up camera, Strobes n More hideway strobes with controller, Timbrens on front, Bilstein shocks all around. WeatherTech mats,Truck bed unloader, DeeZee headache rack. Bedliner, Extra set of wheels with studded Cooper Discoverer M+S. New front brake pads, rotors, caliper and brake hose. All brake lines have been replaced. Rear brakes were redone maybe 2,000 miles ago. New e-brake cable. LED light mounted on headache rack not included. Truck has some scratches and a couple of small dents where a deer ran into me. The truck runs strong but I have had a problem with the check engine light flashing for "Random or intermittent misfire" I have the truck to multiple repair shops and they can not find any problem. From what I understand Chevy had a problem with this for a couple of years 2003-2006? I'm asking $10,500

I'm trying to add pictures but I'm struggling!


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## lawns4life (Aug 19, 2011)

Google 2500hd crank sensor relearn. Only a dealership can do it I believe, and it will solve the flashing engine light problem for the misfires. Was also having problems with the truck not going/staying in overdrive and it fixed that issue.


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

Truck has been sold


----------

